# Guppies/Otocinclus ok together in 10 gallon sand tank?



## LaLaLand (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I am still new to this whole aquarium hobby! Its been 6 months and I have bought a 55 gallon and became obsessed with fish so I bought a 10 gallon tank. Right now I have 4 male guppies and 2 otocinclus in the 10 gallon. I have gravel in the tank already, but I want to put sand in there. Will that be ok for the Otocinclus and guppies? Im doing a beach theme and the sand would look awesome, but if its not good for the fish I will just deal with the gravel. Also my 2 Otocinclus and male guppies seem to be getting along well! Will this all change? They will not get much bigger, but just incase I will put the Otocinclus in the 55 gallon tank! Oh and can I put anymore guppies in there? or is 4 enough with the 2 Otocinclus?

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

Welcome LaLaLand, suggest using pool filter sand it's cleaner and about 6 dollars for
50lbs. it won't hurt the fish and can be a cap over other gravels, but best over substrates for plants. Put a black art paper backing on the tank to improve the contrast to make the fish stand out, for some have said it makes the fish seem pale...and that is true, so plants and dark backgrounds liven up the atmosphere. Larry


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

Sand or gravel, is personal preference. Whatever YOU like will work. I would suggest lots of live plants in your tank. Ottos love live plants. I am planning on ottos when i get my live plants soon, i hope. 
Get a couple more ottos, they like groups of 4-6. You can put a few more guppies in there. Just watch your male/female ratio. 3 or 4 females per male would be good. Have fun with the 55g. It is a good size to maintain. Not too big, not to small.


----------



## LaLaLand (Aug 12, 2012)

Ok thank you so much for your help!


----------

